#ubuntuforums 2011-06-27
<wolfen69> Hey people. Is this channel for help or chat?
<s-fox> Hello.
<arand> Did inline images in forum posts just disappear suddenly?
<AntonWebsters> Hi guys. :)
<ealeon> wut up
#ubuntuforums 2011-06-28
<s-fox> Hello.
<Petskull> Hi!
<s-fox> Hello Petskull.
<s-fox> How are you Petskull?
<Petskull> outstanding
<s-fox> Good to hear.
<Petskull> I know
<Petskull> !
#ubuntuforums 2011-06-30
<Zaragon> hi all.....what channel can I go to for help on wireless adapters?  please
<lucas8880> how do you post a question in the ubuntu forums?
<bodhi_zazen> Artificial_Intel: poke
<Artificial_Intel> no dice
<bodhi_zazen> Artificial_Intel still no joy ?
<Artificial_Intel> mope
<Artificial_Intel> nope
#ubuntuforums 2011-07-01
<bolla3> And then there was silence
<Artificial_Intel> not anymore.... ;)
<bolla3> Behold, The breaker of silence
<Artificial_Intel> and his sidekick 'Mr. Noisy'
<bolla3> haha
#ubuntuforums 2011-07-02
<Fox__> (Never used IRC before so bare with please) Is this where i can get support for Ubuntu installation? Im having some major problems
<Shadow__X> Fox__: the #ubuntu channel is a good place to start
<Fox__> Thx
<Shadow__X> what type of problems are you having exactly
<Petskull> main.cpp:1: fatal error:  iostream : No such file or directory
<Petskull> wtf?
<Petskull> petskull@Sentarum:~/Desktop/Junk/3d SDKs/Snippets/SimplePillar$ echo $PATH
<Petskull> /home/petskull/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<Petskull> *lost*
<schauerlich> Petskull: 1) build essential installed? 2) quotes or brackets? 3) include path?
<Petskull> #include < iostream >
<Petskull> build essential is good
<Petskull> the scary part is I've been compiling Irrlicth stuff all day
<Petskull> Irrlicht*
<schauerlich> Petskull: no spaces around iostream
<Petskull> but now wow- never thought that's be an issue!
<Petskull> thanks!
<Petskull> you can even see it on the error msg
<schauerlich> the C preprocessor is very primitive. Assume it's a blubbering idiot and it will only get you most of the time.
<Petskull> heh
<gry> How do I delete one of my forum posts? I see how to edit it, but not delete.
#ubuntuforums 2011-07-03
<Artificial_Intel> hello
<s-fox> Hello.
<FTMichael> Suddenly YouTube won't play full-screen; the audio plays but the video is just black when it's in full-screen. Thoughts? I think it's a known bug, but has anyone found a fix or workaround?
<Shadow__X> switching to windows as sadly is has the best flash support
<Shadow__X> in all seriousness i am not sure of a way to fix it
